# Anything new in your life since November 2010?



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

As you may know I've been on a bit of an EB.com sabbatical. I wanted to hear what's been going on with the old gang since I left.

As for me, since November 2010 I quit my old job, started a new job, bought a house, moved around the corner to the new house (which sucked big time), had another whopper of a kid (9lb, 11oz which resulted in a c-section for my wife), my oldest started kindergarten, went to China for work (awesome experience but the work sucked), and I think that about covers it.

What did I miss out on in the lives of EB.com members?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in the midst of a divorce I never saw coming. Does that count?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm in the midst of a divorce I never saw coming. Does that count?


Holy crap. Yeah, that counts. I'm really sorry to hear that VT. I suppose it doesn't make sense to ask what happened. At least you don't have children. Although I'm sure that doesn't make you feel any better, speaking from my perspective, divorce would be much worse with kids.

Well, if you can, enjoy the single life in the mold of JR or Supe (pre MIAF version of course). I hope things are looking up for you in 2012.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2012)

I had a house built in 2011 and we moved in early August, my son is now in 1st grade and my daughter will start Kindergarden in the fall. Road Guy deleted me from eb.com back in April for calling him a dumbass, so I had to start the post count again from zero. Blybrook and I accounted for almost 50% of the posts in this last 10k. All-in-all, not much.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 17, 2012)

No real big events here. New engine in the plane last year and my son had is tonsils removed.

As far as moving around the corner, I think it's easier to move long distances since the incentive to get rid of your extra crap is greater.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> No real big events here. New engine in the plane last year and my son had is tonsils removed.
> 
> As far as moving around the corner, I think it's easier to move long distances since the incentive to get rid of your extra crap is greater.


Most definitely. We also had the luxury of an all inclusive move the last time when me moved from ATL to Chucktown. I signed a "six month lease" in May 2008. I moved out 3 years to the day after.

During that 3 years we accumulated massive amounts of crap.

It didn't help that I rented the townhouse an extra month so instead of moving in one weekend, we had the "luxury" of dragging it out over 4 freaking weekends. And I left for China the next week. It was a really relaxing June.

Also, my brother just got his instrument rating on his pilot's license. He rents planes from a flying club in Charlotte, NC. He's not quite enough of a high roller to have his own plane.....yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2012)

SSDD around here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 17, 2012)

> Also, my brother just got his instrument rating on his pilot's license. He rents planes from a flying club in Charlotte, NC. He's not quite enough of a high roller to have his own plane.....yet.


Not making the fatty money we were all promised I take it?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> > Also, my brother just got his instrument rating on his pilot's license. He rents planes from a flying club in Charlotte, NC. He's not quite enough of a high roller to have his own plane.....yet.
> 
> 
> Not making the fatty money we were all promised I take it?


I forgot about that guy. I wonder what sort of perversions he is indulging in these days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > > Also, my brother just got his instrument rating on his pilot's license. He rents planes from a flying club in Charlotte, NC. He's not quite enough of a high roller to have his own plane.....yet.
> ...


Were you here when he created a new account to come back after he got banned?


----------



## humner (Feb 17, 2012)

Built a new house, upgraded my septic, fighting with my bosses, I am winning and now they are worried about ethic violations. Guess that about covers it for me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


I think so. He was rrpearso the first time, I can't remember what it was the second time.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> I think so. He was rrpearso the first time, I can't remember what it was the second time.


Ironhead...

...er, I mean Ironman.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm in the midst of a divorce I never saw coming. Does that count?


Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2012)

Completed the supercritical boiler I was working on and made the move to the corporate office. Same company, but now doing all nuclear work with some cleanup duty on the fossil jobs that are winding down. Bought my first house in April of '11, which MIAF's daughter is doing her best to destroy. Other than that, SOS.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2012)

^^^also found out that floating giraffes lead to "mysterious" leaks....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 17, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the midst of a divorce I never saw coming. Does that count?
> ...


Thanks man, I'll take all the support I can get.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2012)

We still love you VTE!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 17, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> SSDD around here.


It's going that well for you? Hell, more often than not, it's MSDD.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 17, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> We still love you VTE!


Even after some of the stuff I've posted?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2012)

I got a new office chair.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

Supe said:


> Completed the supercritical boiler I was working on and made the move to the corporate office. Same company, but now doing all nuclear work with some cleanup duty on the fossil jobs that are winding down. Bought my first house in April of '11, which MIAF's daughter is doing her best to destroy. Other than that, SOS.


I saw your home theater thread. Most impressive sir.

I got this for Christmas this year:

http://www.lg.com/us/home-theater-systems/lg-LHB336-home-theater-system

Now I have home theater envy after seeing yours. It's certainly not even close to what you've done, but considering I have 3 kids under six sleeping upstairs, anything any louder and I'd wake them up. We have a family room so there's no place for a dedicated theater, but I did by a 55" Plasma and mounted it over the fireplace. It beats the hell out of what we did have which was a 27" CRT.

Sounds like things must be going well with MYAF and junior. Sounds like you need to start looking at rings pal. Where is the corporate office that you landed?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> I got a new office chair.


Congrats FLBuff. I'm really happy to hear that. I was wondering when that was going to happen. I kept thinking you were due for one but just didn't get around to asking. I hope things continue to go well for you and your chair and you're both very happy together.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Completed the supercritical boiler I was working on and made the move to the corporate office. Same company, but now doing all nuclear work with some cleanup duty on the fossil jobs that are winding down. Bought my first house in April of '11, which MIAF's daughter is doing her best to destroy. Other than that, SOS.
> ...


Thanks. Thankfully, Junior can sleep through just about anything, though most of its use comes out of Friday/Saturday movie nights. I too am contemplating moving the TV over the fireplace downstairs, but am wondering how big a PITA it will be to move the outlet, cable line, etc. Having the TV where it is really limits furniture arrangements in there now.

Corporate position is in uptown Charlotte. Bought a home just southwest of Charlotte on the SC line. I go out the front of the subdivison, I'm in Charlotte city proper. Out the back of the subdivision, I cross into SC. I wanted to stay southwest-ish of the city, because if the Lee nuclear project comes to fruition out in the Gaffney, SC area, I am slated for an engineering manager spot out there, and it would be a doable commute.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

Supe said:


> Thanks. Thankfully, Junior can sleep through just about anything, though most of its use comes out of Friday/Saturday movie nights. I too am contemplating moving the TV over the fireplace downstairs, but am wondering how big a PITA it will be to move the outlet, cable line, etc. Having the TV where it is really limits furniture arrangements in there now.
> 
> Corporate position is in uptown Charlotte. Bought a home just southwest of Charlotte on the SC line. I go out the front of the subdivison, I'm in Charlotte city proper. Out the back of the subdivision, I cross into SC. I wanted to stay southwest-ish of the city, because if the Lee nuclear project comes to fruition out in the Gaffney, SC area, I am slated for an engineering manager spot out there, and it would be a doable commute.


That's great. That's a nice area and the cost of living is reasonable. I'm up there fairly often. My brother lives in Concord and he and his wife had their first kid back in September so I try to visit every now and again. I'm heading up there next week for some training on a CAD package I purchased recently. Congrats on the house. And send some more pics on the finished home theater. Is the MYAF working again or is she staying at home with junior?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> I saw your home theater thread. Most impressive sir.


Link?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Thankfully, Junior can sleep through just about anything, though most of its use comes out of Friday/Saturday movie nights. I too am contemplating moving the TV over the fireplace downstairs, but am wondering how big a PITA it will be to move the outlet, cable line, etc. Having the TV where it is really limits furniture arrangements in there now.
> ...


MIAF is still cutting hair. Will take some more pics of the HT soon. I am anticipating starting to build the candy counter next weekend, maybe tomorrow if I get motivated. I have another movie poster to pick up from WalMart today (a website called TinStudio has fancy graphics of a TON of manufacturers logos, so I made a "this theater features" sign to go outside the door), some fixes to make here and there (hunting down some rattles, finish painting the trim, etc), and I really need to start planning a rack for the electronics (I want to get rid of the door to go behind the speakers and make it a moveable rack instead). Still large ways to go, but at least the popcorn machine is there and works great!

Let me know when you're up this way sometime, and we can meet up with Ble for a beer or seven!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome back, CT! Glad to see that everything is going well for you. Let's see, since November 2010 mini-ble2 came along, I passed the new 2 day SE exam, and work is still limping along. Can't complain, I've got a beautiful family and life is good.



Supe said:


> Let me know when you're up this way sometime, and we can meet up with Ble for a beer or seven!


Sounds good (but I don't think I will be drinking 7 beers with ya'll. Since having kids I've turned into quite the lightweight.)


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 18, 2012)

I too took a 'net sabbatical from 'bout 12/10 to 12/11. Job-wise, somebody took a flyer on me and I'm working at the State level. Now its just pretty much getting ready for the whole end-of-days thingy this December


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm making elk demi-glace today since I'm home with the little man.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Welcome back, CT! Glad to see that everything is going well for you. Let's see, since November 2010 mini-ble2 came along, I passed the new 2 day SE exam, and work is still limping along. Can't complain, I've got a beautiful family and life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having kids is all the more reason to drink...


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2012)

I changed jobs twice, and am now working for the evil Feds. I am not personally involved in monitoring your activities, chucktown, but I did pass your name along.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> I'm making elk demi-glace today since I'm home with the little man.


Are you gonna deglaze that pan?


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 20, 2012)

Been simmering bones since Saturday in 2 separate pots. Now the bones come out and the liqud remaining is strained and reduced until thick like Jello.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2012)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


I'm definitely envious of your home theater system. I wish I had a spare room where I could create something like that. Maybe one day. I could also pop the top on my detached garage and build a room over which would serve as a home office/theater. The only problem is that I don't think the wife would want to leave the kids alone in the house.

I ran speaker wires this weekend to the rear channels and the subwoofer. I installed these:http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&amp;cp_id=10425&amp;cs_id=1042503&amp;p_id=3324&amp;seq=1&amp;format=2 near each speaker.

I'm leaving the center channel in the book case to the right of the television because Mrs. Chucktown has a major issue with me putting speakers on the mantle. The right front channel will be there as well but will be up in the shelves about 3 feet above the center channel. The left front channel is a major bone of contention right now. I'm trying to find some sort of telescoping bracket so it can sit behind the TV. The TV is angled down so there is about an 8 inch gap between the top of the TV and the wall at the top of the TV. I'm thinking I can mount a speaker bracket back there and when I want sound I can pull it out. I just can't find anything that's affordable.

Any thoughts on this arrangement from you home theater gurus? Also, is there a rule about not running speaker wire near electrical lines. Is there any risk of impedance in the lines?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 20, 2012)

Dleg said:


> I changed jobs twice, and am now working for the evil Feds. I am not personally involved in monitoring your activities, chucktown, but I did pass your name along.


I'm honored that you think I'm so "special".


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


If you're really space limited, you may want to consider replacing the front three speakers with a sound bar (L,C,R all in a single enclosure). The problem with offsetting the speakers to the right of the screen and compromising the speaker arrangement is that the voicing will be all off, e.g., it's going to sound like someone is talking to the left of the screen.

As far as running it near electrical wires, rule of thumb is to cross at 90° if it has to cross at all.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Supe said:


> If you're really space limited, you may want to consider replacing the front three speakers with a sound bar (L,C,R all in a single enclosure). The problem with offsetting the speakers to the right of the screen and compromising the speaker arrangement is that the voicing will be all off, e.g., it's going to sound like someone is talking to the left of the screen.


+1. Prices are usually pretty reasonable too.



Supe said:


> As far as running it near electrical wires, rule of thumb is to cross at 90° if it has to cross at all.


Good rule of thumb though I've never encountered any distortion or interference issues. Typically where your home theater equipment and speaker wiring is, there isn't anything that has enough high power that it would induce interference/distortion.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, just checking in again 2 years later. What's been going on?


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 7, 2014)

Still working at Obama Automotive, moved into a townhouse rental in June, got married last month, hoping to move to either TX or FL this summer.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 7, 2014)

just watchin the game, havin a bud


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi chucktown - good to see you around again!

Still working for the feds in the Pacific - glorified Peace Corps engineer, essentially. It's kind of nice because the down-to-earthness of the islanders tends to balance out the bureaucratic nonsense from the fed side, which I am actually surprised (why?) is so much more intense than the island "state" government crap. The difference is that instead of outright corruption from the top, it's all turf wars/office politics/inertia BS emanating from the layers of middle management, which act more or less as a black hole, sucking up space and time, itself.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

has it been 2 years?

Still here in the ATX. rocks and fluids.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmmm... two years... Let's see. I no longer deal with large turbines that go roundy round. Now it's superacids and refrigerants for me. Oh, and I also have MS #2. There will be no MS #3 as the submarine factory has been shut down.


----------

